

Ask YC:  Anyone else unable to login after the most recent outage? - pius2

I don't seem to be able to login under my original nick . . . had to create this one to post this.
======
tlrobinson
I entered my existing username and password in the _registration_ fields and
it logged me in.

~~~
danielgackle
Damn that was clever of you!

~~~
pgtemp
Not so clever. It may have created you a new account, overwriting the old one.
Please don't do this!

~~~
pius
I was worried about that too but, in my case at least, my karma seems to be
intact . . . so far.

------
bootload
Tried login via HN site with no luck. However when I created a new account
with Clickpass, ran through the HN option & the login verified straight away.

------
danielgackle
Same here. I was worried I forgot my password.

------
pgtemp
There's a bug. Hang on; we're fixing it.

